# What do you linux for ?



## vignesh (Aug 9, 2005)

I use it just for learning it and mutimedia uses


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 9, 2005)

It is the only OS i have installed at my home and office


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 9, 2005)

I installed Linux only for fun.
I don't use it very much but wanted to hv it on my comp.


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 9, 2005)

I use it for EVERYTHING

DEFAULTOS+LEARNING+ENTERTAINMENT+SURFING+CD WRITING+DEVELOPMENT+...........


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 9, 2005)

I use it for everything I do. I dual boot windows 98 se for the odd application and for my parents use.


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 9, 2005)

Well nice question vignesh.
I use it as default OS in my older comp (basically to learn it)
In the other i use it for internet/music _et al_.


----------



## desertwind (Aug 9, 2005)

GNU/Linux has been my only OS for last 5 years


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

y 2 posts ?

I use it for WRACKING MY BRAINS...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 9, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> y 2 posts ?
> 
> I use it for WRACKING MY BRAINS...



What 2 posts ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

that was 2 desertwind pal not u, srry if it got u pal...


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 9, 2005)

there were two posts posted by desert by mistake... i removed one of them


----------



## kartik_mistry (Aug 9, 2005)

I used default at home (there is Winow$ too ) and Default and only OS at Office (90% PCs at office too!)


----------



## SHell (Aug 10, 2005)

I have installed linux for learning. It is the OS of the future.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 10, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> that was 2 desertwind pal not u, srry if it got u pal...



Thats Fine mate.....


----------



## Bomb (Aug 10, 2005)

Programming, Music,etc

Most interested in tweaking Linux.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm.. I love learning new things .. and thats how I started Linux ..


----------



## mediator (Aug 11, 2005)

Linux for office work,programming, development,
free flow surfing(no virus,trojans therefore no antivirus,antispyware which eats a lotta resources makin system slow)!
and windows for playing games,vb,vc++,asp etc!


----------



## vandit (Aug 14, 2005)

can anyone tell me the need to switch to linux by a windows user except for learning a few new things... I have  suse linux the one that came with digit.... is it better than win 98


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 14, 2005)

If trying and learning new things is not your cup of tea, you should use whichever operating system you are comfortable with, as long as it works for you


----------



## sba (Aug 14, 2005)

vandit said:
			
		

> *can anyone tell me* the need to switch to linux by a windows user except for learning a few new things... I have  suse linux the one that came with digit.... is it better than win 98


No one can tell you that. Believe me...
Using any software should be guided by your own needs and not by what someone told u. I can give you hundreds of reasons from thousands of webpages talking about just this one question..."why linux is better" but then another windows lover will come in and flame me by giving counter responses to everything i said. this is just a never ending debate.

...but i can tell you which i switched to Linux. i switched cos i was tired of defragmenting, running AV scans, anti spywares, cleaning my cookies, getting BSODs that didn't mean anything, apps crashing without giving me any errors. i m not saying that crashes and BSODs were frequent but they added oil to fire. Linux took me time to learn but now it is as stable as rock.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

@ vandit its up to you to decide which suits your needs the best.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 20, 2005)

to learn the concept of open source practically.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Aug 20, 2005)

i was learning UNIX. And nowadays unix support comes on linux only.So i installed linux FC4.To my surprise it now supports my sound card.Earlier i treid mandrake,PCQlinux 2004,knoppix none of which supported my sound card.But now my pc has come alive with multimedia and i m thinking to switch over to linux.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 20, 2005)

Open source software exists for windows too....


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 21, 2005)

I Love OSS Concept so I Installed Linux Recently and i bought a book named *Mastering Red Hat Linux 9* and it is very nice


----------



## vignesh (Aug 21, 2005)

Opensource is a huge community.I am glad to see you are starting to like it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 22, 2005)

Well lets see. I think I use Mandrake 10.1 for everything other than printing . Anyone have any ideas how to get  the driver for a cannon pixma ip 1000 to work under mandrake 10.1 ?


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm starting to try various Linux.
But I still like Windows XP


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 1, 2005)

> But I still like Windows XP



when it come to looks,its awesome. compare mandrake with longhotn beta 
a wonderful result set


----------



## vignesh (Sep 1, 2005)

Ya its good in looks.


----------



## cryptid (Sep 10, 2005)

SHell said:
			
		

> I have installed linux for learning. It is the OS of the future.


True Brother, it is the OS of the futher


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 10, 2005)

I use Fedora 4 for Programming ,its the best os as i compared to windows,
specially yum!!!


----------



## vignesh (Sep 10, 2005)

ya very true.


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 10, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I love learning new things .. and thats how I started Linux ..



Same here

First installed it out of curiosity, Then started learning.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 10, 2005)

If you love xp so much change your kde theme to xp theme download it here

speleolex.altervista.org/download/kde_xp_full-0.9.tar.gz


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 11, 2005)

Can you please post the hyperlink. I am not able to get it.

BTW, anything for GNOME too.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 11, 2005)

for gnome go the gnome site it has the experience theme that looks like xpluna theme.

Search with google.Even I was not able to access the site.using google I was able to access it.


----------



## godsownman (Sep 11, 2005)

I use it for fun , learning , and also to experience and new OS but now I am getting addicted to it.


----------



## mohit sharma (Sep 11, 2005)

well i think linux is becoming a status symbol in our society ( something nerdy type na ! )
         tell me if i m right ?


----------



## vignesh (Sep 11, 2005)

Its picking up


----------

